
Internxt – Silicon Valley's New Internet Is Here - internxt
https://internxt.io/
======
sky_projektor
I had a cloud of doubt a couple of years ago that secret agencies were already
using unknown resources of non technical computer users to get their things
running faster or stored better. It has arrived, but late as a service for
people in general!

